

Show HN: SMaaS – Short Messaging as a Service - Linnea
http://www.smaasproject.com/

======
shanecleveland
Could work in many cases. I've always liked this concept for email in a
similar way. I'm already in my email all day on all of my devices and utilize
it in a number of ways. Let me stay in my email and you don't have to entice
me to your site or app to actively use your service. I like the way
[http://www.statlogger.com](http://www.statlogger.com) has integrated both SMS
and email in this way. I'm trying something similar with
[http://tuduli.com](http://tuduli.com) (email-based to do list). SMS could
work, too.

------
Linnea
Title's a tad misleading but kind of catchy :)

TL;DR version is a project about solving tech gaps by redesigning useful
online services as SMS products. It's a pretty fun UX challenge to do, thought
I'd share

